# Kennel Sores - How to treat



## pandawolf (Mar 22, 2010)

My dog has a bold patch on her front elbow, the other elbow has one forming as well.

I am not sure how it happened as she has never been kennelled and lives indoors.

How would I treat it and prevent it happening again.

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I am told this is very good

Comfrey & Calendula Balm (Organic)- 30g - Dorwest

Is she on a tiled cold surface? definitely the most practical floors, but just wondering if that might have a similar effect to being kennelled


----------



## Paddy Paws (Jul 11, 2010)

What breed is she? Some breeds with thin skin and coats can get these quite easily. Are they sore or just bald? What does she sleep on?


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

I'll def look into that swarthy as one of my Mals has elbow hygroma and everything i've treid, including a course of prednisolone doesn't help much. Problem being she won't leave it alone to allow it to heal and is still wearing pj's in the house. All the Mals have a hard patch on their elbows and being dogs that get very hot just will not lie on their beds. I know most large breeds get them, even see it in show Mals but it's so annoying with my Kali. The boys patches are small and don't give any trouble but Kali's is quite big - about four inches all round and still soft and cushiony.


----------



## pandawolf (Mar 22, 2010)

She is a ten year old Siberian Husky. She has a soft bed but in summer does occasionaly lie on the cold kitchen floor which has tiles instead of using her bed even though her bed is down all year.

I have heard of otodex skin cream has anyone used this before, does it work?

Is there another cause other than dogs lying on hard floors?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

My malamutes got little bald patches on his and sos my 12half year husky. Both of them have beds but spend most of the time on the floor because they get too hot. The huskys ones have got worse since shes got older. In one of my mal books the suggest vitamin e oil which i have used and at least keeps the skin in good condition. I also put on vaseline they do one in little tins with aloe vera in it. I put that on here and there when it looks dry.


----------



## Thorne (May 11, 2009)

Scooter has bald patches on his elbows while Breeze - who was kennelled 99% of the time for 6 years - doesn't.
I'd be inclined to think that some dogs are more predisposed to it than others, apparently the heavier the dog, the more likely they are to experience it.

Can't really offer you any advice but hopefully you will find something that works for you and your dog!
Thanks for that link, Swarthy, definitely something to look into.


----------

